# should I buy an ipod or another mp3 player?



## jh_finance (Jan 15, 2007)

I want to download music & listen to that music on my home stereo or car stereo. should i get an ipod or some other mp3 player. I've heard that other mp3 players are more versatile than the ipod


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The problem iPods and other large capacity MP3 players had was with the hard disk, because it would sometimes crash. But this was solved with the iPod mini, which uses flash memory. For listening to music, they do the same thing, but if you want to store files on it, it will be much easier with an MP3 player since you can just drag and drop things in Windows explorer.

You can easily listen to your music on a stereo with the right cables or an FM transmitter either way.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

I think the iPod has more accessories. In includes a base with speakers. But as mentioned above you can get a radio transmitter for most mp3 players. I never have cared for the iTunes softare that you use to add songs to the iPod.

I personaly like the iRiver. Besides mp3s, I can carry pictures, text documents, and it has a radio and sound recorder built in. I found it is better priced feature wise too. 

There is another mp3 player I've heard about making some news. It is Sans something. Cannot remember the name. Maybe someone here knows about it.


----------



## +anthem (Jan 20, 2007)

Jason said:


> I think the iPod has more accessories. In includes a base with speakers. But as mentioned above you can get a radio transmitter for most mp3 players. I never have cared for the iTunes softare that you use to add songs to the iPod.
> 
> I personaly like the iRiver. Besides mp3s, I can carry pictures, text documents, and it has a radio and sound recorder built in. I found it is better priced feature wise too.
> 
> There is another mp3 player I've heard about making some news. It is Sans something. Cannot remember the name. Maybe someone here knows about it.


Sandisk Sansa? I use to have one of those, it was VERY nice. It has video, photo, radio, and recording, and of course music. It was very well built, and the scren was VERY detailed. I had it for about a week then took it back; 4 gigs was not enough for me. I traded it in for a Creative Labs Vision: M 30 Gig which I love, it has all of the Sansa's features, plus the ability to change you wallpaper background, change your theme, and password lock video and photo folders.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

What about one that just does a good job playing back music?


----------



## MAQ_FR (Mar 17, 2005)

ebackhus said:


> What about one that just does a good job playing back music?


if thats all you want, try the retro look :grin: 

http://www.theunwired.net/media/column/gadgets/sony_walkman_wm-1/dscn3212.jpg

sorry - couldn't resist :grin:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have one of those somewhere. 

I'd really like a CD player that supports Nero DA discs.


----------



## twistdshade (Feb 6, 2007)

i had a pretty nice cd player from sony.. it playd cds, mp3s, 
atrack3 atrack3plus <--formats ownd by sony
fm, am, weather, you could even tune into a few local tv stations and listen, woulda been nice if i had that for when my mom booted me to bed while i was watchin the simpsons.. im 18 now.. 
it took only 1 A battery which lasted for 40 hours of mp3 playtime.. it supported text and playlists, all sorts of goodies, equilizers and stuff
good stuff hah! found you a link too! http://focuscamera.com/focuscamerastore.asp?product=964597352&feeddate=01_30_2007


----------



## BlazingGeek (Mar 3, 2007)

I personally would suggest the Zune. Despite much bad press it is a very good mp3 player. It has a nice interface and easy to use software.
On the off chance that there are annoying people here just like everywhere else on the net, let me state that i do not like Microsoft. I am a Linux user but this mp3 player awsome!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

i say everyone should have an ipod, but i'm biased. i'll tell you the same thing i tell everyone that sees my ipod and askes about them. goto a store that has lots of different models, and play with them. find one that has an interface and options that you like, and get that one, regardless of what others say.


----------

